# Fling iPad controllers in Canada - possible group buy?



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey everyone,

So, I know like many people, the fling controller for the iPad looks to actually be something that might turn the iPad into a serious gaming contender. 

I've contacted the company that makes it, but shipping to Canada sucks. Price wise. 

That said, they advised that any order over $100 comes complete with free shipping. Which makes the whole situation far more cost effective. 

I am wondering if anyone would want to look at a group buy from the maker, ten one. 

I want fling. But I don't want to pay $50 for it. 

Thoughts?

Nick


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

Just wanted to update the thread, I have one member who has said he wants to order a 2-pack.

That means we only need 2 more 2-pack orders or 3 more single orders to get free shipping.

Once we get the free shipping, it's just a matter of dispursing it when it arrives here. HOPEFULLY we won't get dinged with HST, but we probably will. But shipping in-canada for a smaller package + whatever the HST might be is still FAR cheaper than ordering it direct with their stupid shipping cost.


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

*cough*

Seriousy. This device is a must have! I have talked to people who love playing dual stick shooters now that they have it. 

Like I said, 2 more


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

you should post a link to this thing to help peak interest


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I agree with above. And also DM me the pricing because i might be interested.


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry about that. 

Here's the site. 

Fling Joystick for iPad

And some pics. 





































The price per is $29.94

Shipping from them is free over $100. 

Not sure what duty/customs/taxes will come to. I'll dm you about more details.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Thirty dollars for THAT???


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Digikid said:


> Thirty dollars for THAT???


Do you know of a similar product that sells for less?


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes I do. MY THUMBS!!! LOL


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

Agreed. After playing many a dual stick shooter with mixed/iffy results, this seems to be a solution that will actually get me to enjoy the games.

Look at all the sites that review it and talk about it. It DOES make a difference and it DOES make playing games that require it infinitely more enjoyable. 

I've not touched a lot of games like Max Adventure, Minigore, AoZ because it's just too hard. With these, it's like having a physical controller to the game. 

And yes, it's $30... for 2. So games like Geometry Wars or any of the dual stick shooters that use the right side to "fire" get use out of them. Those that are just single button presses aren't going to benefit, but I know a lot that will.

I'm still looking for another 1-2 people. 

Haven't heard back from PosterBoy.


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

Ugh - I forgot to state, and I want to make this clear...

It's $29 for TWO - 2, not 1 (one) but 2, a pair. 

$30 for one WOULD be a little bit insane...

The shipping cost is just too high buying one only, but again, anything over $100 is free shipping, and apparently that includes overnight, according to the site


----------



## ehlive (Sep 5, 2007)

Those look really cool. I am in Victoria and would be interested!


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

andsoitgoes said:


> Ugh - I forgot to state, and I want to make this clear...
> 
> It's $29 for TWO - 2, not 1 (one) but 2, a pair.
> 
> ...


Oh I see now. Apologies. I thought it was just for ONE.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Digikid said:


> I thought it was just for ONE.


Uh, no you didn't: 


Digikid said:


> Yes I do. MY THUMB*S*!!! LOL


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Bjornbro said:


> Uh, no you didn't:


Begone Satan!!!!!

beejacon :lmao:


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

This is very intriguing! I'd certainly be interested in 2!


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks to *andsoitgoes* for renewing interest in the Fling. (I posted the same thing back in early Feb and didn't get a single bite - perhaps the picture of my daughter (Avatar) scared everyone away  )

Should we put a deadline on the group buy (so we don't wait forever). Say March 28 @ 3 pm (EDT) / 12 pm PDT?

(Anyhow - *andsoitgoes* has done a great job getting enough interest going on this and I'm not going to reneg. But did notice, though, that half of us appear to be in BC and the other half in Ontario. If there are more interested, should we split this into two buys? I'm in the Ottawa area so face-to-face delivery would be possible if you're close by).


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd be interested in this group buy. I'm new to this forum but I've been on RFD for years under the same username. I'm located in the GTA.


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

So here's the thing.

Shipping is free for everything over $100.

To get $100, you need to order 4 sets of 2, or you have to mix in some singles. 

What I was planning on doing was having everything shipped to me and I'd either ship them out to the other parties or have them pick them up if they're local.

Even if I had to ship it out to Toronto or... well, anywhere, the cost would still be reasonable versus buying each one on their own.

I haven't gotten a complete confirmation from anyone yet, we're getting close - but I still need another 3 more people to confirm.


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

Committing to two sets of two-packs of ICE (PM sent)


----------



## BlairT (Mar 24, 2011)

im in for a double set also. how fast are you guys actually working on this GB. i wont wait a month more like a week max and ill just pay the expensive shipping


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm also in for a double set of the ICE colour.


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

_*andsoitgoes*_ told me on Tuesday that he wanted to place the order this week.


----------



## BlairT (Mar 24, 2011)

lang said:


> _*andsoitgoes*_ told me on Tuesday that he wanted to place the order this week.


whats his email or something.


----------



## cocochen (Mar 25, 2011)

andsoitgoes said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So, I know like many people, the fling controller for the iPad looks to actually be something that might turn the iPad into a serious gaming contender.
> 
> ...


That said, they advised that any order over $100 comes complete with free shipping. Which makes the whole situation far more cost effective.


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

My apologies! I'll get in touch with everyone. PM me and we'll get this figured out. My kids have been sick so it's been a tough couple of days, my apologies.

YES - My goal is to place this today, this weekend, whenever. I wanted to get the exact total from tenone for customs/brokerage fees so that we can know what to expect. Can't find a phone number for them anywhere.

If I don't place the order today, I'll do so on Monday if I can get everyone to confirm.

Again, sorry for not getting better in gear with this. Hope you can forgive me


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

Okay - so I've sent a message to tenone, still can't find a phone number for them.

To confirm:

Me - 1 order, double set
Lang - 2 orders, double set (Ice) 
BlairT - 1 order, double set (Ice)

I haven't heard back from anyone else, but that's enough to push us to $120. NOW, I don't know what brokerage/customs fees are. If they're outrageous, then it doesn't make sense to go through with this via this channel. I had initially placed an order through Dr. Bott, one of the resellers, and they overcharged me with shipping and I got slapped with $22.66 in brokerage fees. 

I don't know if that's what FedEx will charge, but if it is we need to consider if we want to pay that, since it would be spread between the 4 orders. We may or may not get charged tax, who knows. 

I, ALSO, may be able to arrange to have it shipped to a PO box in the states and pick it up there. It requires me to go across the border to do so, which I was going to do on Monday... so if I can get payment today from everyone, and I get a response from tenone that they can have it shipped there for Monday, we're golden and that will solve a lot of issues. 

I'll PM all the people involved and we'll get this figured out


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

oh heaveny crap, they're offering 15% off the Fling until the 15th. Huh. Okay, I need them to get back in touch with me


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

Okay, just got off the phone with tenone.

Apparently they say that there are NO extra fees and should be NO extra fees going over the border, they cover all of that and prepay it with their FedEx method. IF any fees get charged, I can just refuse the delivery. 

Shipping from FexEx international is only a few business days. I'll get a tracking number which I can provide to anyone who ordered. 

If you're interested, let me know ASAP as I know a few people are getting impatient and want to order... post haste 

I'll message the people who have stated their interest.

It is $27/each (double pack) + whatever the shipping fees are TO you. I get charged a bit extra from my bank for conversion from US to CDN (i hate that..) that's why it's a slight bit higher per item. I will not charge extra for shipping. I have a few extra bubble envelopes that I can use.


----------



## BlairT (Mar 24, 2011)

Pm replied. Send me your paypal and I'll send


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

I have payments to total up for 4. 

If you are still interested, let me know ASAP as I'll be putting the order in no later than Monday!

Like I said, I'll send the tracking number to everyone who purchased them once they let me know what it is.


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

I am placing the order first thing tomorrow. 

If anyone else is interested, I need to know and have payment by tomorrow morning, no later than 10am PST. 

thanks!!


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

I guess I should have checked this thread instead of playing with my new iPad all weekend! andsoitgoes, can you please reply to my pm with your paypal address? 

thanks

EDIT: I hope you come back on here to check your pm's before ordering cause I've been sitting through my lunch break waiting for you to reply with your paypal address....


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Okay so I know we all just ordered this through a group buy but I"m at the Apple store in Eaton Center and they have these on sale for 29.99 here for the 2 pack if anyone else was looking for them.


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

I placed the orders and I think we will still make out okay as we get about a 27 discount (15% from the order and if we get away without taxes, we save another 5 - -12% on taxes.)

And I don't know about anyone else, but I'm nowhere near an apple store 

Worse case scenario, if there are uber fees, I can decline an you can get it from the apple store yourself. 

Figures this would happen!! :/


----------



## BlairT (Mar 24, 2011)

jhuynh said:


> Okay so I know we all just ordered this through a group buy but I"m at the Apple store in Eaton Center and they have these on sale for 29.99 here for the 2 pack if anyone else was looking for them.


i phoned all the places listed on onetens website and most had never heard of the fling before. i looked everywhere in Edmonton on Thursday couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

BlairT said:


> i phoned all the places listed on onetens website and most had never heard of the fling before. i looked everywhere in Edmonton on Thursday couldn't find it anywhere.


Yeah i was surprised when I found them yesterday at the Toronto Eaton Center Apple store. You would think if they were selling it at Apple stores it would be advertised on their website but I cant say if the other stores carry it or not.


----------

